# Michigan Governor gets it right



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Govern signed the bill in MI to repeal the ban on short barrel riles and shot guns.
MI needs all the help the people can get.

Tapatalk


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Now the wait starts.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Michigan is a state that defies all logic. I have had a good client that has had me in Lansing at least 3-4 times per year for the last 9 years. My experience is that virtually everybody in Michigan, outside of Detroit, "gets it". They are just good salt of the earth folks. The Detroit folks seem to be just freakin' morons! You Michigan folks: Can't you just GIVE Detroit and a few miles surrounding over to Windsor and let the Toques deal with it?

Personally, I think Michigan would be like Texas if you could just rid of Detroit.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

DeToilet to those in the know. There seems to be a shooting or two every night now in Grand Rapids/Wyoming area. Flint I think is the most dangerous city in the country. SagNasty is real close. 

So DeToilet is bad,but there's more shit than that in Michigan.

Buy yeah the mayor has the right idea,bulldoze the city down,it'll be cheaper than fixing the utilities and corruption.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Snyder does not "get it". Lansing has a budget surplus and wont help us in the UP,or anywhere as far as I know,several towns and townships infrastructure i.e. water,sewer and roads are toast here.water mains frozen,people on hose water from neighbors for a month or more let run notices,frozen sewers, ruined roads due to frost heaves,public servants working 14/6 for 3 weeks 1 week off (unless theres an emergency,and there always is)so, he is an Idiot as far as we here are concerned.....the town where we live has no resources left,emergency winter funds gone..dipping into general funds now.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Snyder does not "get it". Lansing has a budget surplus and wont help us in the UP,or anywhere as far as I know,several towns and townships infrastructure i.e. water,sewer and roads are toast here.water mains frozen,people on hose water from neighbors for a month or more let run notices,frozen sewers, ruined roads due to frost heaves,public servants working 14/6 for 3 weeks 1 week off (unless theres an emergency,and there always is)so, he is an Idiot as far as we here are concerned.....the town where we live has no resources left,emergency winter funds gone..dipping into general funds now.


Well, what can I say? Da UP has petitioned to form it's own state,Superiorland, it has tried to join as part of Wisconsin. Yoopers call the LP residents trolls and you wonder why you don't get things fixed.

I guess you Yoopers got what you wanted,you're all alone.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Well, what can I say? Da UP has petitioned to form it's own state,Superiorland, it has tried to join as part of Wisconsin. Yoopers call the LP residents trolls and you wonder why you don't get things fixed.
> 
> I guess you Yoopers got what you wanted,you're all alone.


Don't be trashin' on da Yoopers. All da Yoopers I have ever met seem pretty good to me. One of dem even had teeth!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Inor said:


> Don't be trashin' on da Yoopers. All da Yoopers I have ever met seem pretty good to me. One of dem even had teeth!


What can I say,I'm just a "Troll"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wisconsin is the same way Madison drags down the whole State. If we ditched Madison we could deal with Milwaukee and bring it back to life.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Wisconsin is the same way Madison drags down the whole State. If we ditched Madison we could deal with Milwaukee and bring it back to life.


Daughter #2 went to school in Madison. Those people are as crazy as the people in Berkeley, CA. How she went to school there for 4 years and came home more Conservative than when she left defies logic.

The same cannot be said for Minnesota. Except for the western third, there are very few Conservatives here. That is why Mrs Inor and I HAVE TO LEAVE!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I went to Detroit and Flint ONE time and I can remember thinking that the majority of them could just die off and the country and state for that matter would be MUCH better off!! Just a bunch of gang bangers and ghetto hounds milking the government!! What a country we have where you can be a ****ing criminal,popping out babies every 9 months and sit on your ass and get paid to do it... Some people have absolutely no ****ing pride whatsoever!! The good news is, they will be the first ones to go in a shtf situation!!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Well, what can I say? Da UP has petitioned to form it's own state,Superiorland, it has tried to join as part of Wisconsin. Yoopers call the LP residents trolls and you wonder why you don't get things fixed.
> 
> I guess you Yoopers got what you wanted,you're all alone.


I would never call anyone a "troll' its disrespectful.even some downstaters call themselves trolls,like you just did.I am not a "Yooper", because I was not born here according to some well known assholes here.they can shit and fall back in it for all I care. it seems like every state has their little "gotta get away from this state" thing like Kalifornia,Mich,Oreogone,etc, petition away folks, its not gonna happen.look at petitions to get rid of oblama, plain not gonna happen.I was just saying that snyder,the fine republican nerd he is would rather deal with gay marriage,pure Michigan crap etc,if he wants tourism,the UP is well known for that but, who will come if the wheels fall off your vehicle due to a 4 foot deep pothole or a water faucet that wont work or a toilet that cant flush because the water or sewer main is frozen.it seem like most lower pennisulans just want to come here and go camping and take our deer and fish and water from the biggest freash water lake in the US.so,I would never want to go where you lp'ers live because most of you come off like so many assholes,just look at the michigun gun forums like you belong to.buncha pricks I say!. maybe a separate state would be good with a $500.00 toll on the Mackinac bride and gates at the rest of the Wisconsin?...so stuff that in your pipe and huff on that for a while.my rant is now over so..........see ya later,.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MGO - The Front Page
www.migunforums.com ? Index page
http://www.miopencarry.org/
http://www.mcrgo.org/

If you want to pick a fight the first 3 will do nicely.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Exactly what I mean,MGO........unfortunately I belong to that one..they seem like a bunch of cyberbullies...just firearms ads nowadays.

Didnt mean to get off on the wrong foot and pick on anybody, but, this place (the UP) and the rest of the nation seem to be on a war footing with each other . we are supposed to be the UNITED States..wtf has happend in the last few years here??.....anybody else notice this affect?.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I was volunteering for MGO,then the B.o.D. cut my wings. I've had fun ever since


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I just posted some 357 info in "reloading" earlier today.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Governor got it right by signing the bill. That is not phasing his entire life. Even the wolds biggest dumb xxx gets some thing right from time to time.
MI is in trouble. It has Detroit. It has had a history of Socialist/Liberal ways. Parts of areas around Detroit are being taken over by Muslims.
I wish them luck at least soon some will have more options to defend them self's.


----------

